
Ask HN: Any recommendations for sharing project information between teams? - jernaumorat
Our team of ~30 engineers is starting to struggle w&#x2F; sharing information &#x2F; documentation for our products. Email and basic share drives are no longer enough to keep everyone in sync. Any recommendations for tools or strategies to keep information organized and easily accessible by all members of the team? We are also looking to organize customer inquiries &#x2F; responses if anyone has suggestions.
======
jernaumorat
We have a lot of disparate information. So, you will have design information
from Engineering (performance documentation, known issues in simulation)
Testing information from Operation and then customer observations and
resolutions from Sales / Application support.

We also want to improve how we track lessons learned in product development so
that when a new project is kicked off the designers can look back at previous
dev jobs.

We have used wikis and ticket systems but they are mostly in house built
tools. Just wondering if there are more professional grade tools that you have
used.

------
davidkim
We've been working on a solution to this problem at -
[http://scenery.is](http://scenery.is). Let me know if you'd be interested in
testing it.

~~~
jernaumorat
Yeah I'd love to test it out. Just sent my email address to the splash page.

------
PaulHoule
One classic tool is an issue tracking system, particularly when it is
synchronized to version control, wikis, file repositories, etc.

------
twobyfour
What sort of information are you trying to share? Just documentation? Specs?
Something else?

